# AutoTrail Cheyene 630 SE



## solly (May 1, 2005)

My wife has fallen in love with a 2006 Autotrail Cheyene 630SE on a Mecedes 2.2 CDi ( this is not a recommendation in my eyes as she did the same with me and Im still paying  ) Has anyone got one of these motorhomes or a Mercedes Sprinter (all our previous M/Hs have been on Fiats) who can give me some feedback please
Regards
Solly


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Can't quite understand why you have posted in the Ferry Tickets forum Solly.

Is there something I'm missing?

Dave


----------



## solly (May 1, 2005)

I cant either, must have clicked the wrong button. Still not mastered MHF website as you can see.
Thanks for the bounce zebedee


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Obviously not a vehicle owned by many members.

Mercedes engines brilliant anyway. And no nasty clutch judder.


Dave p


----------

